# What's the Best Lesson that You've Learned from Your Time Hiking and Backpacking?



## ianscampbell (Jun 20, 2016)

*9 Lessons We Learn from the Backcountry*

There's no question that time spent in the great outdoors can teach us some pretty serious lessons...and some not so serious ones, too. What's your favorite lesson that you've learned in your time hiking and backpacking?


----------



## dlague (Jun 21, 2016)

Did not hike much in New England, my wife hated getting eaten alive.  We used deet to ward them off but somehow they still came.  However, since we have been out in CO we started hiking again and so far bugs are limited.  Important to stay on trail though that are some dangerous animals out here beside those large felines.  Wife almost stepped on this!


----------



## ianscampbell (Jun 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> Did not hike much in New England, my wife hated getting eaten alive.  We used deet to ward them off but somehow they still came.  However, since we have been out in CO we started hiking again and so far bugs are limited.  Important to stay on trail though that are some dangerous animals out here beside those large felines.  Wife almost stepped on this!



Yikes!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 22, 2016)

Nothing extroardinary,
 Prepare enough to be one with nature and treat the outdoors/wildlife with respect and you won't have very many issues.  If you pack first aid for possible injury, the odds are you'll stay healthy.


----------



## ianscampbell (Jun 22, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Nothing extroardinary,
> Prepare enough to be one with nature and treat the outdoors/wildlife with respect and you won't have very many issues.  If you pack first aid for possible injury, the odds are you'll stay healthy.



That's a great point. First aid is always worth the weight - if for no other reason than to thwart Murphy's Law!


----------



## Abubob (Jun 22, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Nothing extroardinary,
> Prepare enough to be one with nature and treat the outdoors/wildlife with respect and you won't have very many issues.  If you pack first aid for possible injury, the odds are you'll stay healthy.





ianscampbell said:


> That's a great point. First aid is always worth the weight - if for no other reason than to thwart Murphy's Law!


I learned the hard way why I should pack an ace bandage and some gauze. Just as important is what NOT to pack. But deciding what is too much takes some dialing in and will change with the season and terrain.


----------



## ianscampbell (Jun 22, 2016)

Abubob said:


> I learned the hard way why I should pack an ace bandage and some gauze. Just as important is what NOT to pack. But deciding what is too much takes some dialing in and will change with the season and terrain.



Very true. I took a friend out for his first trip - a two nighter in the Sierras in Northern California - and he packed a 50+ pound pack. I think he identified about 10 pounds of stuff that he wouldn't bring the next time.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 24, 2016)

ianscampbell said:


> Very true. I took a friend out for his first trip - a two nighter in the Sierras in Northern California - and he packed a 50+ pound pack. I think he identified about 10 pounds of stuff that he wouldn't bring the next time.


I'll bet if he took a real scrutinizing look her could lighten that by another 10 lbs. If he wanted to go "minimalist" he probably could get by with 15 lbs for two nights. A work mate who is by no means a minimalist but likes to pack as light as possible did a week long traverse in the Sierras a couple years back with a 35 lb pack. Packing like that is, to me at least, an art and a science.


----------



## ianscampbell (Jun 24, 2016)

Abubob said:


> I'll bet if he took a real scrutinizing look her could lighten that by another 10 lbs. If he wanted to go "minimalist" he probably could get by with 15 lbs for two nights. A work mate who is by no means a minimalist but likes to pack as light as possible did a week long traverse in the Sierras a couple years back with a 35 lb pack. Packing like that is, to me at least, an art and a science.



That's very true...I want to do another trip with him just to see what he packs this time around!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 27, 2016)

Abubob said:


> I'll bet if he took a real scrutinizing look her could lighten that by another 10 lbs. If he wanted to go "minimalist" he probably could get by with 15 lbs for two nights. A work mate who is by no means a minimalist but likes to pack as light as possible did a week long traverse in the Sierras a couple years back with a 35 lb pack. Packing like that is, to me at least, an art and a science.



+1
...and better to make time and get out there and do it, even if it's non-epic.
I don't know if that's a lesson or not...;-)


----------



## Abubob (Jun 27, 2016)

bigbog said:


> +1
> ...and better to make time and get out there and do it, even if it's non-epic.
> I don't know if that's a lesson or not...;-)


That IS a lesson. It's better to go with too much or too little than not go because you're missing some little thing you think is "essential". Like saying "Oh, I can't go because my tent and sleeping bag is too heavy (which is my excuse) or "I can't go because I can't find waterproof matches".


----------



## catskills (Mar 2, 2017)

I learned that all Bears are smarter than your average Bear.  They are amazing at figuring out how to get to your food hanging between two trees.  I now put my food in a bear proof canister. 

I have learned that tents with with large rain flys that drop water on the ground at least 1.5 feet away from your tent will keep you nicely dry.  My North Face tent I purchased in 1973 is much better than anything you can buy today.

If you going on a day hike that may mean hiking out in the dark you will probably be hiking out in the dark.  Therefore bring at least two flashlights that work.  That hiking out of the woods in the dark with no moon and no flashlight is way overrated.   

Weather that is about 35 to 40 degrees and rain is a real problem trying to keep your body temp regulated.  No really!!!!!  

Don't get lost and do your homework before entering the woods. 

Always leave a note where you will be entering and leaving the woods. 

Last but not least.  *Assume your cell phone will not work. *


----------



## Abubob (Mar 3, 2017)

catskills said:


> I learned that all Bears are smarter than your average Bear.  They are amazing at figuring out how to get to your food hanging between two trees.  I now put my food in a bear proof canister.
> 
> I have learned that tents with with large rain flys that drop water on the ground at least 1.5 feet away from your tent will keep you nicely dry.  My North Face tent I purchased in 1973 is much better than anything you can buy today.
> 
> ...



++1


----------



## Treeline_chaser (Oct 31, 2017)

You’re stronger than you think:
Love this quote:

_No matter how tiny or weak you are, backpacking teaches us how much we can surprise ourselves. Yeah, perhaps your backpack may be the same size of you (if it is, then pack lighter!), but at the end of the day, you carried it without any problems. It may have been uncomfortable at times, but it wasn’t impossible. 
_

So true...


----------



## castleman003 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've learned some small tricks along the way from menial chores to survival tricks, but my favorite thing to learn is characteristics of myself.


----------

